# Jet Lathe motor slowing downa and getting hot



## WoodMarshall (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm frustrated! 
I just got my workshop together and start working with my Jet Lathe, a 1411. I've turned a pen & pencil set and made a lot of chips getting use to working with the tools.
I was in the shop this morning working on a small bowl - 4" dia, when the motor just slowed way down. It was set for 850 rpm and had been running fine on Wed and an hour earlier. Now it turns but its really slow and no power - I can stop it by grabbing the bowl with my hand with no problem. The motor casing is hot to the touch, the belt is in the correct pulleys.
Any thoughts as to problem would be appreciated as well as options for replacing the motor.

Thanks and everyone have a Merry Christmas


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I'd double check the casing to make sure it isn't rubbing against the flywheel(??) or whatever the part that actually spins inside the motor is called. When I got my bandsaw the casing was bent from transit just enough that the motor wouldn't turn. Doublecheck yours and then call Jet if that isn't the issue. They may be able to walk you through some troubleshooting ideas before replacement.

For what it's worth, I have the same lathe and have to wait a minute or so for it to get up to speed when it's cold in the "shop". If you're in a shop that isn't heated/insulated, let it spin for a minute or two, though that doesn't sound like your issue... my motor casing never really gets hot.


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

how old is the motor and how much was it used. your brushes or windings could be going. depending on the size and where you live, a motor could be rebuilt typically for around 100$ that was a quote i got about a year or so ago. its still cheaper than buying a new motor. does it have a variable frequency drive on it?


----------



## WoodMarshall (Nov 16, 2010)

*Brushes and Windings*

Thanks for the suggestion!

I hadn't thought of the brushes at all; After sitting in front of the fireplace, sipping and comptemplating I did think about the windings but I figured it would be pricey and/or take a while to get done and I want to TURN!

I'll pull the motor and look at the brushes and windings to see if there's visible damage then I'm going to check with Jet on Monday; drop by Grainger for a possible replacement and stop at a couple of shops that can re-wind the motor if that's the problem and get quotes.

Appreciate the feedback, I was so looking forward to actually starting some projects that it really frustrated me.
At least it waited until after I turned a pen/pencil set for my wife for Christmas.

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## bama20a (May 3, 2010)

You said you just got your work shop together.
Just a shot in the dark,But did you change the wire going to the lathe? Could be the wire size not being large enough.Just a thought.


----------

